# AZEITAO PORTUGAL bottle



## #1twin (Aug 3, 2011)

I dug this one a few years back. I'm assuming it to be an old wine bottle produced after the 20's-30's circa. Anyone ever drank one of these dudes? Not sure of the age? It has printed around the heel AZEITAO (line above the A) PORTUGAL  J.M. DA FONSECA. INTER. with a P on the base. The bottle is seven-up green under the coating.  Appears to have had a cork. Any replies appreciated.  Marvin


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello Marvin,




From.

 Lancer's I believe. Kinda sweet and fruity, but oh, so inexpensive.


----------



## rockbot (Aug 3, 2011)

Similar to Lancers. I'm Portuguese and drink wine all the time![]


----------



## #1twin (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for the replies and information. I do appreciate it.  Marvin


----------

